# My Northern Water Snake



## DavidD (Jan 28, 2009)

This is my Juvi Northern Water Snake. She came from Trout Pond WV. Someone was callin her a Cottonmouth and throwin stuff at her so i stopped him and took her in. She has taken pinkies and fish scince day one


----------



## El Viejo (Jan 28, 2009)

Nice looking snake. How's its temperament? I know the Diamondback Water Snakes we have here are not overly friendly! I kept one for several months and never was able to hold it.


----------



## Craig (Jan 29, 2009)

Northern water snakes are so awesome!! Even though they are by far the most common snake out here I still like finding them. 

She's a cute snake!! Nice and girthy also!. I had a baby northern water snake for a summer one year. I felt bad and at the end of the summer I released her. 

Another native snake that I always wonder why people never keep for pets is the brown snake (Storeria sp.) They calm down if captive raised from babies.


----------



## GiantVinegaroon (Feb 1, 2009)

Craig said:


> Northern water snakes are so awesome!! Even though they are by far the most common snake out here I still like finding them.
> 
> She's a cute snake!! Nice and girthy also!. I had a baby northern water snake for a summer one year. I felt bad and at the end of the summer I released her.
> 
> Another native snake that I always wonder why people never keep for pets is the brown snake (Storeria sp.) They calm down if captive raised from babies.


they eat slugs exclusively.  if you can find me a slug breeder then i'd be willing to give them a shot.


----------



## Hedorah99 (Feb 1, 2009)

LordLycosa said:


> they eat slugs exclusively.  if you can find me a slug breeder then i'd be willing to give them a shot.


I've gotten browns to live off of earthworms, which are a lot more available than slugs.


----------



## GiantVinegaroon (Feb 1, 2009)

Hedorah99 said:


> I've gotten browns to live off of earthworms, which are a lot more available than slugs.


yea but you still gotta chop em up lol


----------



## Craig (Feb 2, 2009)

Mine did fine on earthworms also. I agree that they like the chopped worms better. I had 3 babies I found before winter of 2000. I released the summer 2001. They did really well when I had them. 

Again, I thought they were fun little snakes.


----------



## Hedorah99 (Feb 2, 2009)

ScottySalticid said:


> yea but you still gotta chop em up lol


Depends on the size of the worm. You can buy Red Wigglers from a bait supply company. The Brown's ate them with no problems. The only reason we stopped displaying Brown Snakes at the zoo was their shy nature usually kept them out of site.


----------



## GiantVinegaroon (Feb 2, 2009)

You have to hand it to the northern browns.  They sure are resilient little critters, even taking up residency in urban Philadelphia!


----------



## blazetown (Feb 2, 2009)

When I was younger my cousin had one chasing a jitterbug fishing lure. We thought at the time it was a Massasauga rattlesnake. It actually ended up going under the rock we were standing on after a frog.


----------

